# Diamond level reservation!



## hvacrsteve (Apr 27, 2010)

Just used my honors points and Diamond level to make a beach front reservation!
The hotel was booked and I called the Diamond line to make a reservation.
She confirmed it was booked but then informed me that because I was a Diamond that she would book the room for me!

I finally got to use a real perk!

I can see it coming in handy many times in the future!

I can actually say that its a nice benefit, otherwise I would have probably had to shop for tier two and three hotels, who wants to do that?


----------



## sml2181 (Apr 27, 2010)

Today I contacted the Diamond desk to reserve 2 rooms with points at a sold out hotel...works great. 

This is indeed a great Diamond feature - at least it is to us.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 27, 2010)

It's a great feature if you want to own enough points for diamond level and want to buy those points direct through Hilton. The benefit would be wasted on me as we tend not to travel using hotels and, I don't want to pay retail price on enough additional points just to have that benefit. But I'm glad it works out for those that are Diamond level. You should get something for spending all that money with Hilton.


----------



## sml2181 (Apr 27, 2010)

Completely agree - there are other ways to get Diamond (At least there were, I haven't checked lately but I assume they are still out there.)

We didn't purchase because of that feature - it wasn't even offered when we purchased. It came as an added bonus a few months after our purchase when they introduced the 3 elite levels. We bought for the fixed weeks, the unit and the number of points. 

DH had been a HH Diamond for years - before we purchased our "vacation ownership"


----------



## hvacrsteve (Apr 27, 2010)

We got ours through AX and the surpass card.
I was just thrilled that I actually was able to use a benefit
for a change, I usually have all these benefits that are never real benefits because I can't use them!
This was just a last minute trip and I tried it out and it actually is what they said!


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Apr 27, 2010)

I travel a lot and it is not that hard to qualify for HH Diamond....HGVC is really selling something I find to be worth very little because I already have it without buying HGVC timeshares full price.


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 27, 2010)

HGVCLOVER1 said:


> I travel a lot and it is not that hard to qualify for HH Diamond....HGVC is really selling something I find to be worth very little because I already have it without buying HGVC timeshares full price.


I don't understand what Diamond gets you that has to do with HGVC?   

I travel a lot too and I'm HHonors Diamond earned through stays.  I also own HGVC (Elite status).  I find the Diamond status is a nice compliment to my HGVC ownership; I use converted HGVC points for HHonors VIP awards stays and enjoy all the benefits and perks including Diamond Forced awards stays at sold out properties.  

But what HGVC offers has little to do with what the benefits are for Diamond HHonors, they are entirely different.


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Apr 27, 2010)

We were at a owners presentation a couple of weeks ago and then seem to be one of the main benefits of being Premier Elite that they were touting...it was going to cost us $102,000.  I am not aware that Diamond gets any better VIP awards then HH Gold or silver?  I just think the whole HGVC Elite thing is a joke.


----------



## brp (Apr 27, 2010)

JonathanIT said:


> I don't understand what Diamond gets you that has to do with HGVC?
> 
> 
> But what HGVC offers has little to do with what the benefits are for Diamond HHonors, they are entirely different.



Yes,they are different. But having enough (34,000) points in HGVC automatically gets one HH Diamond. So, it's a HH perk that comes along with enough HGVC spend and ownership. Yes, there are other ways to get HH Diamond (stays, $40K on the Amex Surpass). This is just a third method.

We got HH Gold for our 6,000 HC/NY points, and that will be all we need. I've read quite a bit about the comparison between Gold and Diamond on another (travel) site and, except for the Force, the consensus is that there isn't much difference. Gold gets upgrades, lounge access, breakfast. As we're unlikely to use the Force (although we do do a lot of award stays as we can transfer in at least 600K HH points per year from AA), it was not worth getting the Surpass card. Certainly not worth buying 34K points direct from HGVC 

Cheers.


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 27, 2010)

brp said:


> But having enough (34,000) points in HGVC automatically gets one HH Diamond.


Not true; the points have to be purchased direct from HGVC at full retail.

I'm not sure what you are responding to; my post has nothing to do with the point you are trying to make.


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Apr 28, 2010)

JonathanIT said:


> Not true; the points have to be purchased direct from HGVC at full retail.
> 
> I'm not sure what you are responding to; my post has nothing to do with the point you are trying to make.



I think what I am saying is that purchasing 34,000 points direct from HGVC, whatever that would cost, is not worth HH Diamond.  HH Diamond is not really that hard to get without spending anything.  I easily put $40,000+ a year on my AMEX and that gets me HH Diamond with no effort.  

So go for the full price deal with HGVC.  I do not see any value in  doing that though. But you ill be "Elite" in one sense.


----------



## brp (Apr 28, 2010)

JonathanIT said:


> Not true; the points have to be purchased direct from HGVC at full retail.
> 
> I'm not sure what you are responding to; my post has nothing to do with the point you are trying to make.



Yes, of course they have to be purchased directly from HGVC. I never said otherwise. (Although it needn't be full retail if you can make a better deal with them.)

You seemed to be asking about the relationship between the HGVC points level and HH Diamond (even though I was sure you knew). I was just trying to clarify the relationship between these two items. Perhaps I misunderstood your confusion with the post you were quoting about the relationship between the two.

Cheers.


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 28, 2010)

HGVCLOVER1 said:


> So go for the full price deal with HGVC.  I do not see any value in  doing that though. But you ill be "Elite" in one sense.


I'm not saying that at all... 

But Oh, Ok I see... I think there is a misunderstanding on my part as to your original post:


HGVCLOVER1 said:


> I travel a lot and it is not that hard to qualify for HH Diamond....HGVC is really selling something I find to be worth very little because I already have it without buying HGVC timeshares full price


It sounded as though you were saying "HHonors Diamond and HGVC are the same thing and I already have Diamond so you don't need both."  Which didn't make any sense to me.

But I see now that you were saying that by including HHonors Diamond in the package of "Elite" benefits they are "selling" something that you can get by other means.  Which I agree there are other ways to get Diamond.  After all I am Diamond and I am certainly not HGVC Elite Premier!

So, point taken.


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 28, 2010)

brp said:


> You seemed to be asking about the relationship between the HGVC points level and HH Diamond (even though I was sure you knew).


Yes, I wasn't "asking" about anything I was trying to point out the differences.  I was responding to a post from *HGVCLOVER1* that didn't make any sense to me at all... but I misunderstood what he was saying.


> I was just trying to clarify the relationship between these two items. Perhaps I misunderstood your confusion with the post you were quoting about the relationship between the two.


Yes, there is a lot of misunderstanding going on in the last few posts! lol As you can see from my post above, it is all cleared up.


----------



## brp (Apr 28, 2010)

JonathanIT said:


> Yes, there is a lot of misunderstanding going on in the last few posts! lol As you can see from my post above, it is all cleared up.



Yup, we're all good 

Cheers.


----------



## kschauberger (Apr 28, 2010)

Regardless of how you get your Diamond status you have to spend money to get to this status.  Whether you get it for life by buying directly from HGVC and paying more for the TS, or spending 40,000 a year on your AMEX, and you must do this every year to retain Diamond, or you have to stay in hotels for something like 90+ nights this costs a lot.  I have used the Diamond benefits many times and enjoy it.  I feel when I walk into a Hilton I am treated like royalty.  I have in the last month used the Force me in benefit into overbooked Hiltons.  I have used this 4 times.  I receive free breakfast every morning I have stayed at the Hiltons, Free Valet parking sometimes, extra points for staying at the resort, free manager receptions, free water, free internet, and free dinners have been given to us in the past.  We have also on many occasions received room upgrades to the big suites at no added cost.  I have to say I enjoy our benefits considering the amount of nights we stay at Hilton.


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Apr 28, 2010)

kschauberger said:


> Regardless of how you get your Diamond status you have to spend money to get to this status.  Whether you get it for life by buying directly from HGVC and paying more for the TS, or spending 40,000 a year on your AMEX, and you must do this every year to retain Diamond, or you have to stay in hotels for something like 90+ nights this costs a lot.  I have used the Diamond benefits many times and enjoy it.  I feel when I walk into a Hilton I am treated like royalty.  I have in the last month used the Force me in benefit into overbooked Hiltons.  I have used this 4 times.  I receive free breakfast every morning I have stayed at the Hiltons, Free Valet parking sometimes, extra points for staying at the resort, free manager receptions, free water, free internet, and free dinners have been given to us in the past.  We have also on many occasions received room upgrades to the big suites at no added cost.  I have to say I enjoy our benefits considering the amount of nights we stay at Hilton.



What is your point...I have stayed at Hiltons and enjoyed those benefits for over 30 years and still do....also AMEX gave HH Diamond for 2 years this last year..I have stayed almost 6 weeks in Hiltons in the last year abroad...so do you think you are special or something....HH Diamond comes with the territory....and beware that award programs are not for life no matter what HGVC says...if Hilton is bought out and the brand changed there goes your little supposedly life bennie....ask NW people about lifetime status when Delta bought them and how Continental people are sweating the UA merger....


----------



## kschauberger (Apr 29, 2010)

I have to ask you how much you spent staying at Hiltons for 6 weeks or more.  Do this for many years and you still have nada to show for it.  We as least have timeshares to show for it.   By contract they have to renew our diamond, unlike if you don't you have to spend a lot of money staying at a Hilton or spend a lot of money on a AMEX, you will lose your status. I would really doubt there are going to be any mergers as I can not think of any.  Comparing the airline industry to the Hotel industry is like comparing a apple to a orange.  The external influences on the airline industry that causes such merges is not the same.  You will not likely see Hilton merger with Marriott, or Shereton, or any other brand.  Is there a slight chance yes, likely no.


----------



## brp (Apr 29, 2010)

kschauberger said:


> unlike if you don't you have to spend a lot of money staying at a Hilton or spend a lot of money on a AMEX, you will lose your status.



Using the Amex for status, though, costs nothing assuming that one would be spending the money on the credit card anyway. And it's only $40K for Diamond- not very much money at all on an annual basis. Certainly much cheaper than an actual outlay for a buttload of points.

As to staying- since award stays count, and they're free, it can be _much_ cheaper to achieve status by staying that buying large amounts of points.

Cheers.


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Apr 29, 2010)

kschauberger said:


> I have to ask you how much you spent staying at Hiltons for 6 weeks or more.  Do this for many years and you still have nada to show for it.  We as least have timeshares to show for it.   By contract they have to renew our diamond, unlike if you don't you have to spend a lot of money staying at a Hilton or spend a lot of money on a AMEX, you will lose your status. I would really doubt there are going to be any mergers as I can not think of any.  Comparing the airline industry to the Hotel industry is like comparing a apple to a orange.  The external influences on the airline industry that causes such merges is not the same.  You will not likely see Hilton merger with Marriott, or Shereton, or any other brand.  Is there a slight chance yes, likely no.



You really do not get it....my hotel stays are a business expense....you paid a bunch of money for status that is easy to get and you cannot even sell your HGVC timeshares for a *third* of the price you paid for them..*]SO* WHO IS OUT THE MONEY??????[/B]...also the Hilton Corporation was bought a couple years back and is really owned by a private equity group....HGVC does not have to do anything and can change their program anytime they want just like HHonors changes theirs from time to time...and I doubt you have a signed contract stipulating HH Diamond benefits for life....TS sales people must love seeing you and your ego come through the door.....money...money...money.....


----------



## brp (Apr 29, 2010)

HGVCLOVER1 said:


> and I doubt you have a signed contract stipulating HH Diamond benefits for life



Actually, s/he probably does. Our purchase has a stipulation of HH Gold for the life of the particular contract, as well as a Mutual Account forever. These are part of the contract.

Cheers.


----------



## kschauberger (Apr 29, 2010)

Fine you are currently receiving your Room nights through business trips congrats.  I have no idea what type of business you are in, but a lot of employers are starting to restrict travel to save money.  Who says you are without that nice cushy job in the next year, even if you are self employed.  What do you do to get those stays when you retire, and what do you have to show for it.  Keep renting and have NO equity.  I may have spent money on the timeshares and yes I know if I intended on selling them would not get what I paid or even close, but that goes for a lot of things in life.  I don't intend on selling these timeshares now or any time in the future.  And yes I HAVE A CONTRACT SPELLED OUT DIAMOND VIP AT HILTON FOR LIFE.  So please don't comment on anything you have no idea about.


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 29, 2010)

sml2181 said:


> Today I contacted the Diamond desk to reserve 2 rooms with points at a sold out hotel...works great.



I guess it really wasn't sold out after all. Or did they throw someone out? :rofl:


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 29, 2010)

HatTrick said:


> I guess it really wasn't sold out after all. Or did they throw someone out?



From what I'm told, they always keep the Presidential Suite open, just in case... 
Either that or they shipped someone off to the Hampton Inn down the street.


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Apr 29, 2010)

kschauberger said:


> Fine you are currently receiving your Room nights through business trips congrats.  I have no idea what type of business you are in, but a lot of employers are starting to restrict travel to save money.  Who says you are without that nice cushy job in the next year, even if you are self employed.  What do you do to get those stays when you retire, and what do you have to show for it.  Keep renting and have NO equity.  I may have spent money on the timeshares and yes I know if I intended on selling them would not get what I paid or even close, but that goes for a lot of things in life.  I don't intend on selling these timeshares now or any time in the future.  And yes I HAVE A CONTRACT SPELLED OUT DIAMOND VIP AT HILTON FOR LIFE.  So please don't comment on anything you have no idea about.



And how much money did that little ole Diamond for Life cost you??  I bet you do not want to say that one on this board....and I am self-employed and have no intention of not making even more money next year and the years to come.....believe me....every financial wizard I know would not say a timeshare = equity.....I paid $30,000 for 21,000 points and am buying more but I bet you really got soaked on your purchase(s)  :whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ya' know, there are a great many places and things in this world for which Hilton heretically is not well suited.
-- The sunset at Oia on Santorini.
-- The cobblestone square of San Gimignano, Tuscany, after dark.
-- The wine festival in Bernkastel, Germany.
-- Flightseeing and whitewater rafting in Wrangell-St.Elias NP, Alaska.
-- Hiking to Machu Piccu, Peru.

I'm not saying that one cannot do such things with a ton of points or status, just that there is more to life.


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you.....that was my point exactly!! :whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 29, 2010)

HGVCLOVER1 said:


> Thank you.....that was my point exactly!!



If so, it would appear that I did it a just a bit better.
"...I paid $30,000 for 21,000 points and am buying more..."


----------



## hvacrsteve (Apr 29, 2010)

I would have spent the money anyway and so I recieved an added bonus of Diamond level and about 250,000 honors points!
That gets me a few weekends at the beach and since I like the hotels on the beach which normally sell out first, this is a great benefit!


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Apr 30, 2010)

hvacrsteve said:


> I would have spent the money anyway and so I recieved an added bonus of Diamond level and about 250,000 honors points!
> That gets me a few weekends at the beach and since I like the hotels on the beach which normally sell out first, this is a great benefit!



The problem is that so far none of the HGVC Elites are willing to say what they paid for their points.....I stay at plenty of Hiltons, on business, write it off on taxes and still get tons of HHonor points for basically no money and HH Diamond status to boot....so for maybe a $120,000 plus dollars you got enough HHonor points to stay at a Hilton for 4,5 or possibly 6 nights.....it just does not add up to me....but I am glad you are happy......


----------



## hvacrsteve (Apr 30, 2010)

HGVCLOVER1 said:


> The problem is that so far none of the HGVC Elites are willing to say what they paid for their points.....I stay at plenty of Hiltons, on business, write it off on taxes and still get tons of HHonor points for basically no money and HH Diamond status to boot....so for maybe a $120,000 plus dollars you got enough HHonor points to stay at a Hilton for 4,5 or possibly 6 nights.....it just does not add up to me....but I am glad you are happy......



Hey there!  You are a relative new comer, you need to go do your research before jumping to conclusions there sport!

I purchased all of my 12k NY Club points resell, I am not Elite and I purchased when Lehman and the other banks were goig into the toilet!

So I got mine very reasonable!

My Diamnond came from American Express Surpass, Gold came from the Hilton Club NY!

The newer Elites and some old ones paid from $4.00 to $8.00 a pt to get there!  You can do the math yourself!

I averaged less than a $1.00 a point.

Some actually got there elite from resell!

Do some research before you spouting off like an idiot,there are some very successful and intelligent people on this board.

There are some that are not, but few.

The Tuggers I have meet are awesome people!

So drop your attitude down a little and learn, that is what this forum is about, not boasting that you got a great deal and because everyone doesn't share their busines with you that they aren't as smart.

It will go a long way.


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Apr 30, 2010)

hvacrsteve said:


> Hey there!  You are a relative new comer, you need to go do your research before jumping to conclusions there sport!
> 
> I purchased all of my 12k NY Club points resell, I am not Elite and I purchased when Lehman and the other banks were goig into the toilet!
> 
> ...



I did not say Tuggers were not awesome people....I just do not buy that being a HGVC Elite is a big deal with incredible perks and so far it has not been proven that it is...and by the way...who is calling who an idiot?


----------



## hvacrsteve (Apr 30, 2010)

HGVCLOVER1 said:


> I did not say Tuggers were not awesome people....I just do not buy that being a HGVC Elite is a big deal with incredible perks and so far it has not been proven that it is...and by the way...who is calling who an idiot?



There are many threads that state the Elite is really not worth the extra money, Some paid the developer price, some didn't.
It is not a big deal to get Elite, although many that have it love it!

Some of them that paid the top dollar are glad they did.

The point of my original post wasa the fact that Diamond is a pretty good deal and actually works!

Nothing more or less than that.

No idiots here!
Mostly well educated people that have added a vast amount of knowledge  about timesharing because of this web site.


----------



## jsb15 (May 1, 2010)

brp said:


> Using the Amex for status, though, costs nothing assuming that one would be spending the money on the credit card anyway. And it's only $40K for Diamond- not very much money at all on an annual basis. Certainly much cheaper than an actual outlay for a buttload of points.



Actually the $40K spent on a Charles Schwab VISA instead of a Hilton Amex earns you $800 which has considerably more value that 40K honors points so there is a real cost to using that card compared to my other options.  If I traveled in Hilton hotels more I could justify this cost by the free breakfasts and other minor perks but I gave up my United Airlines VISA years ago and have never looked back at that or another travel related card when I could get green cash.


----------



## keithinnate (May 1, 2010)

*no argument*

truth is , that there simply isn't any point or need for this argument.

if you got your elite status through hotel stays - good on ya

if you got your elite status via credit card spends - good on ya

if you got your elite status by purchasing through HGVC - good on ya

if you don't have elite status  and are not bothered about it - good on ya

some people enjoy having & using it.. and others dont have it, or dont see the point. whichever one applies to you, there is no need to try to shove your opinion on everyone else, whenever this status is mentioned.

if people want to post an experience they had when using their status, to gain a booking or whatever.. then it is helpful to read for others that share that level of status..  if that doesn't apply to you, or you don't see the point in diamond/elite.. then i really don't see any need for you get involved in the thread.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (May 1, 2010)

keithinnate said:


> ...if people want to post an experience they had when using their status, to gain a booking or whatever.. then it is helpful to read for others that share that level of status..  if that doesn't apply to you, or you don't see the point in diamond/elite.. then i really don't see any need for you get involved in the thread.



Very well said Keith. The issue is that some members here are attacking people posting those elite experiences/benefits (without full knowledge of how they got their Elite statuses).


----------



## PigsDad (May 1, 2010)

jsb15 said:


> Actually the $40K spent on a Charles Schwab VISA instead of a Hilton Amex earns you $800 which has considerably more value that *40K honors points *so there is a real cost to using that card compared to my other options.


Your math is off a bit here.  With the Hilton Amex, we get a minimum of 3 points/$ spent, and many categories get 6 points/$.  Even higher for dollars spent at Hilton hotels.

With that said, I average a little over 4 points for every dollar I spend on my card.  That would give me *160K HHonors points *for running $40K of transactions through the card.  If used wisely, that can be worth _much _more than the $800 you get from your Schwab Visa.  Here is my personal example:

- 4 nights at the Hilton Molino Stucky in Venice, Italy, September 2009
- AXON award using 125K HHonors points
- Value of hotel room: 375 Euros/night  (*total of $2280 *w/ exchange rate at that time)
BTW, that was not "rack" rate, that was the best rate I found on hotels.com, Expedia, etc. at the time I booked it with my points.

To be fair, I should mention that HHonors went through a point devaluation at the end of last year, so that same stay would now cost 170K points.  But the point still remains -- if used wisely, Amex-earned HHonors points can be *very *valuable.  I haven't seen another program that comes even close, IMO.

Kurt


----------



## Talent312 (May 1, 2010)

keithinnate said:


> truth is , that there simply isn't any point or need for this argument...
> some people enjoy having & using it.. and others dont have it, or dont see the point. whichever one applies to you, there is no need to try to shove your opinion on everyone else...



Touche', Keith.

jsb... As Kurt said, $1 gets you ~4 HH points. Add in bonus points from a few paid hotel stays,
and you'd find that it takes far less, as little as $25K ($500 in Schawb money) to score a week.


----------



## Elster (May 1, 2010)

just a shame these credit card points schemes dont count much in Europe...the HHONS card here in the UK doesnt add to your basepoints, just reward points so you cant get status with the spend, just points for hotel stays...boo hoo


----------



## Talent312 (May 2, 2010)

Elster said:


> just a shame these credit card points schemes dont count much in Europe...the HHONS card here in the UK doesnt add to your basepoints, just reward points, so you cant get status with the spend, just points for hotel stays...boo hoo



Just another example of us provincial-minded yanks lording it over Euros, I guess.
Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## hvacrsteve (May 3, 2010)

jsb15 said:


> Actually the $40K spent on a Charles Schwab VISA instead of a Hilton Amex earns you $800 which has considerably more value that 40K honors points so there is a real cost to using that card compared to my other options.  If I traveled in Hilton hotels more I could justify this cost by the free breakfasts and other minor perks but I gave up my United Airlines VISA years ago and have never looked back at that or another travel related card when I could get green cash.



I have recieved far more than $800.00 in value, I would peg it closer to $1,900.00. Plus, that doesn't include the free breakfast!  I was using a Capital one card, but they decided to play games, so I stopped using it completely, I now use the AMEX surpass and Citi bank Honors card.
I now tend to take off and vacation more, which is what I really needed!

I have always worked far to hard, now i have a great excuse to go away for a few days or multiple weeks, and with the Diamond, I don't have to plan so far ahead!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 4, 2010)

hvacrsteve said:


> Just used my honors points and Diamond level to make a beach front reservation!
> The hotel was booked and I called the Diamond line to make a reservation.
> She confirmed it was booked but then informed me that because I was a Diamond that she would book the room for me!
> 
> ...



 Congratulations! It's wonderful to be able to use a benefit from your status!  

elaine


----------



## judgerey (May 4, 2010)

jsb15 said:


> Actually the $40K spent on a Charles Schwab VISA instead of a Hilton Amex earns you $800 which has considerably more value that 40K honors points so there is a real cost to using that card compared to my other options.



Spending $40K using HHonors Amex earns you more than 40K HHonors points.  You get 6 pts for every dollar spent on certain items (grocery stores, drugstores, gas stations, home and wireless phone, cable and satellite TV, and Internet service providers), and 3 pts. for every dollar spent on all other items.  Historically, our HHonors pts average about 4 per dollar spent.  Thus, 40K spent = 160,000 HHonors pts.  Using 160,000 HHonors pts for a Category 7 hotel in Europe would get you 3 nights free (150,000).  Given the current exchange rate for the Euro, and the cost of a night at the Molino Stucky in Venice (370 Euros is the cheapest I find online), that's about $1469 in value for your HHonors pts from $40K spent.  That beats Chuck Schwab hands down.


----------



## HatTrick (May 4, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> From what I'm told, they always keep the Presidential Suite open, just in case...



So what happens when a _second_ diamond-level member comes along and makes the same request?


----------



## Talent312 (May 4, 2010)

_Originally Posted by Talent312_:
... they always keep the Presidential Suite open, just in case...  


HatTrick said:


> So what happens when a _second_ diamond-level member comes along and makes the same request?



I think they call that a _coup d'etat_. Or it could be a duel at 20 paces.


----------



## judgerey (May 4, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> _Originally Posted by Talent312_:
> ... they always keep the Presidential Suite open, just in case...
> 
> 
> I think they call that a _coup d'etat_. Or it could be a duel at 20 paces.



A steel-cage match?


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (May 4, 2010)

HatTrick said:


> So what happens when a _second_ diamond-level member comes along and makes the same request?



or a third HHD, or a fourth HHD or a fifth HHD, etc....which definitely could happen in NYC at Times Square hotels during Thanksgiving or New Years weekends?


----------



## pianodinosaur (May 5, 2010)

I had been at the HHonors diamond level for the previous 4-5 years and was recently demoted to HHonors gold due to lack of activity.  I would have been knocked down to silver, but my HGVC Elite Status kept me at gold.  I think HHonors is a very good customer loyalty program in its own right.  HHonors does not take you everywhere, which is why I also participate in Starwood Preferred Guests and Marriott Rewards.  My opinion is that HHonors is the most customer friendly of the three programs I have mentioned.


----------



## hvacrsteve (May 5, 2010)

pianodinosaur said:


> I had been at the HHonors diamond level for the previous 4-5 years and was recently demoted to HHonors gold due to lack of activity.  I would have been knocked down to silver, but my HGVC Elite Status kept me at gold.  I think HHonors is a very good customer loyalty program in its own right.  HHonors does not take you everywhere, which is why I also participate in Starwood Preferred Guests and Marriott Rewards.  My opinion is that HHonors is the most customer friendly of the three programs I have mentioned.



Couldn't agree more, Hilton has excellent customer service and I really believe they understand the value of long term customers!


----------

